# best moisturiser for dry skin



## KristineBelle15 (Jan 17, 2006)

My skin is forever dry and I've been trying to find a moisturizer that will last.  Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

I hate to be forum nazi, but there are heaps of threads here on dry skin and moisturisers for it if you do a search under dry skin. I mean heaps, really!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok, here are some threads to help out:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=35481

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=29969

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=24746


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 18, 2006)

I am using Curel Ultra Healing moisturizer for extra dry skin...I like it because it doesn't have a smell (i'm sensitive to that) and it really moisturizes... it comes in a blue bottle, but they have a number of different formulas... (I am assuming that you are taking about a product for your body and not face...for face I am using Serious Skin Care Olive Oil cream)


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 18, 2006)

Lush, Lush, Lush! I can't stop recommending their products to people now Get Angels on Bare Skin facewash because it is soo moisturizing, then Skin Drink, or Skin's Shangri-La as a moisturiser. www.lush.com Go crazy!


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 18, 2006)

I really like "Hempz" by Supre. It is actually a lotion for tanners (tanning in a sun bed dries out you skin, so it is a big thing for tanners to use lots of lotion) It is soooo thick and works so well! It smells kinda like banans though, whcih I really like but if you don't like scents in your lotion this might not be a good one for you. There are a lot of imitators of this lotion though so becareful, I have tried them all and none of then work as well as the original. (BTW-This lotion is drug free, don't let the name fool you. It does have the "juices" of the seeds of a marijana plant in them, but not acutally any drug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

kiehl's Ultra Facial Moisturizer SPF 15


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

or when your skin is very dry Kiehl's Creme d'Elegance Repairateur. check out kiehl's. I love Kiehl's


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

I like Body Shop Body Butters for my body.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_Lush, Lush, Lush! I can't stop recommending their products to people now Get Angels on Bare Skin facewash because it is soo moisturizing, then Skin Drink, or Skin's Shangri-La as a moisturiser. www.lush.com Go crazy!_

 
hehehe... i'm such a lush bitch as well.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd recommend lush too!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 3, 2006)

Ive tried soooo many things everythingjust nothing worked basically. Korres wild rose moisturizer literally saved my skin. I'm in love with it
!


----------

